# What Flower is This?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got back from a trip to Boulder Mtn and these flowers were all over the top.

I swear they made the mountain smell like fresh laundry.

They were out in open areas and I don’t recall finding them in shady areas and whenever I’d pass through an area with them, the smell was amazing.

Anyone know what they are?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's a phlox but I'm not sure which variety


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Spreading Phlox.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phlox_diffusa


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> Spreading Phlox.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phlox_diffusa


Thanks!

smells soooooo good!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I do know bears like to eat them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I do know bears like to eat them.


Interesting. I didn’t know that.

Didn’t see any bears this time. Saw quite a few deer, 7-8 elk, one turkey, a lizard, geese, ducks, and a FAT marmot.

Virtually no snow up there. There are a few little piles in the dark timber but it’s dry as a bone up there.

Cyclone Lake (which always looks shallow) looks like it would in the later part of the year.

Some other lakes looked ok but still a bit low nonetheless.

It is really dusty up there too. I’ve been home for a couple days and am still blowing dirt out my nose.


----------

